# Topics > Smart home > Home robots >  PICO, desktop companion robot, Panasonic Corporation, Kadoma, Osaka, Japan

## Airicist

Developer - Panasonic Corporation

----------


## Airicist

Desktop companion robot, Panasonic, CES 2017

Published on Jan 4, 2017




> This proof of concept desktop “companion robot” uses servo control technology for smooth, human-like dexterity. Its ability to learn new movements, as well as an artificial intelligence-based natural language processing technology, make this robot a delightful communicator.


"Panasonic Demonstrates "Companion" Robot at CES 2017"

January 4, 2017

----------


## Airicist

Panasonic desktop companion robot watermark

Published on Jan 5, 2017

----------


## Airicist

Panasonic's robot companion projects the future of Alexa

Published on Jan 12, 2017




> This egg-shaped robot on wheels takes home assistants to the next level by adding personality, human interaction and the ability to project images onto any surface.

----------

